# Amh and follicle count



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone knows much about amh vs follicle count please. I’m 42 with endometriosis.
My amh is good (I think ) at 14.7 but my follicle count on day 2 of my cycle is about 6. Is this right? With the idea that treatment would create more follicles to grow? I’m not really sure about this and interested to understand more.

thank you


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

Hello! My AMH was around 20 to 21 when I last cycled; I was 35. On several occasions they only saw 5 to 7 eggs per ovary at the start of my cycle. Once stimms got going a lot of follicles seemed to come out of the woodwork, to the point that I pretty much overstimulated on the lowest dose (something like 24 eggs ...!) ... so in your position I'd be quietly confident that more follicles would pop up once your stimms start.


----------

